# SoCal companies to pay $11.5 million to settle federal kickback suits



## Mufasa556 (May 6, 2015)

> Five ambulance companies, including three from Orange County, have agreed to pay more than $11.5 million combined to the federal government to resolve kickback allegations made in 2009, according to court documents unsealed Monday.



http://m.ocregister.com/articles/ambulance-660706-companies-care.html

The list of companies involved doesn't surprise me, but Care Ambulance. That surprised me.


----------



## JPINFV (May 7, 2015)

"A provision of the False Claims Act allow whistleblowers to recover a portion of the proceeds obtained by the federal government. As part of the settlement, Carlisle will receive in excess of $1.7 million."

Hm... very nice.


----------



## gonefishing (May 7, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> http://m.ocregister.com/articles/ambulance-660706-companies-care.html
> 
> The list of companies involved doesn't surprise me, but Care Ambulance. That surprised me.


Well look who was running the show at that time.  Paul Scarborough now at Liberty Ambulance based in Downey.  Running both OC and LA.  How do you think he took Providence from Bowers and Kaiser OC? LOL


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 7, 2015)

Oh god yes. It's been dirty dealing for years. None of us will be surprised six years from now when Liberty is getting fined millions of dollars. 

The stories I could tell from working under that regime. I should write a TV show.


----------



## gonefishing (May 7, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Oh god yes. It's been dirty dealing for years. None of us will be surprised six years from now when Liberty is getting fined millions of dollars.
> 
> The stories I could tell from working under that regime. I should write a TV show.


What's funny is he worked for that Care transport company and even had ownership in it.  (Maybe an inside job for easy gain?) I do know liberty recently knocked him down to communications supervisor/manager.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 10, 2015)

So disappointing with care. I remember during orientation How'd they boast about not doing any such business practices. Nice to know you can't trust any company nowadays. Two big enthusiastic thumbs way down for you care.


----------



## gonefishing (May 10, 2015)

Uclabruin103 said:


> So disappointing with care. I remember during orientation How'd they boast about not doing any such business practices. Nice to know you can't trust any company nowadays. Two big enthusiastic thumbs way down for you care.


If you want further disappointing reading search for the JEMS article on CARE how all the 911 contracts in OC were scrutinized and investigated for back door deals.  Atleast with the old regime at bowers/pacific went away when Rural Metro came in.  That regime went to life line got fired and ended up running liberty in downey doing the same thing he did at bowers/pacific.  Another interesting fact that same person had or still has dual ownership in Care medical transport the one that blew the whistle.  He was in charge of a big controversy of Liberty gaining the oc kaiser contract and providence contract from Bowers.  Nobody is innocent.  These guys did tranports for half the cost or no cost.  Where as I could point out off my hand several dialysis taxi companys in LA county and OC that have burdend the medicare/medical system and have kept the standards low for private ambulances to make a quick buck by not doing things legally both labor wise and transport wise.  Care, Pacific/Bowers are 2 of the best out there.  Atleast they are not going to get you in any crazy legal issues and or raids and your not a dialysis taxi.


----------



## exodus (May 15, 2015)

JPINFV said:


> "A provision of the False Claims Act allow whistleblowers to recover a portion of the proceeds obtained by the federal government. As part of the settlement, Carlisle will receive in excess of $1.7 million."
> 
> Hm... very nice.


Figure. Too bad I was young, inexperienced, and had no clue this was illegal.


----------

